# Austria tipp3 Bundesliga 19-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 17:30 RB Salzburg - Wacker Innsbruck 1.12 9.00 17.00 +75 RB Salzburg - Wacker Innsbruck 
19 Oct 20:00 Admira - SV Grodig 2.75 3.34 2.50 +75 Admira - SV Grodig 
19 Oct 20:00 Wolfsberger AC - SC Wiener Neustadt 1.70 3.65 5.00 +76 Wolfsberger AC - SC Wiener Neustadt 
19 Oct 20:00 SV Josko Ried - FK Austria Vienna 2.80 3.25 2.50 +75 SV Josko Ried - FK Austria Vienna 
20 Oct 17:30 SK Rapid Vienna - SK Sturm Graz 1.70 3.80 4.70 +76


----------

